# What flour(s) to use to make a very crispy chicken?



## surfol (Oct 15, 2009)

What flour(s) to use to make a very crispy chicken (more like Korean's fried chicken, not western style chicken)?
maybe some ethnic flours? can anyone recommend?


----------



## jennyema (Oct 15, 2009)

Korean fried chicken is fried twice, which is why it's so crispy.

It's usually coated in a mixture of regular white flour and corn starch.  Corn starch is used a lot in asian cooking to get a crispy texture.


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 15, 2009)

That's what I was going to suggest, too. Also, use AP, not bread flour.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 15, 2009)

Me 3.


----------



## TheMetalChef (Oct 15, 2009)

jennyema said:


> Korean fried chicken is fried twice, which is why it's so crispy.



This.

Lotta folks seem to think the Japanese Panko bread crumbs are the secret.

They're pretty much as wrong as wrong could be, particularly since traditional Japanese deep frying is done with tempura batter, not bread crumbs, and Panko is a relatively recent Japanese adaptation of the classic french bread crumb coating...

But yeah, double-dip in the oil is the secret.

You want the best Buffalo wings ever?  Deep fry them before they ever see a spice, pull them straight out of the fryer and into a mixture of good hot sauce and melted butter, then bake them off in the oven for 10 minutes.  You'll get all the great heat, very little of the grease, and plenty of crispy wing. 

Same principle in action.


----------



## x7anooonah (Dec 26, 2009)

jennyema said:


> Korean fried chicken is fried twice, which is why it's so crispy.
> 
> It's usually coated in a mixture of regular white flour and corn starch.  Corn starch is used a lot in asian cooking to get a crispy texture.



This is what I do as well and it comes out perfect.


----------



## danpeikes (Dec 26, 2009)

anyone have a good korean fried chicken reicpe, the deep fryer is already out might as well get some good use out of it.


----------



## powerplantop (Dec 27, 2009)

danpeikes said:


> anyone have a good korean fried chicken reicpe, the deep fryer is already out might as well get some good use out of it.


 
I have some here http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/korean-fried-chicken-47443.html


----------



## buddyking (Dec 28, 2009)

Japanese Panko. Comes in a small box and makes terrific fried anything.


----------



## buddyking (Dec 28, 2009)

There is no (or little) "wrong" if it works. This is all subjective. We are ALL communicating what works for us and the people who eat our food. Let's see...who was it the soup nazi on?


----------



## Selkie (Dec 28, 2009)

Jerry Seinfeld


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 28, 2009)

Sometimes I'll use panko, when I want a more breaded (crumb) texture. But then there are times when panko isn't really appropriate and just regular AP flour does the trick.


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 28, 2009)

jennyema said:


> Korean fried chicken is fried twice, which is why it's so crispy.
> 
> It's usually coated in a mixture of regular white flour and corn starch.  Corn starch is used a lot in asian cooking to get a crispy texture.



yay! Cornstarch was my suggestion too!  I use some cornstarch and flour when deep frying tofu!  never thought about adding some to chicken though!


----------

